# Jobseekers allowance and dentist



## cr81 (7 Dec 2009)

Hi

I have just started (this week) on social welfare for the first time and so I am relatively ignorant on what I am entitled to. I now have to visit the dentist to have a broken (front) tooth fixed. Could any one tell me if I am entitled to a reduction in the payment for this procedure?

Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (7 Dec 2009)

If you have sufficient PRSI contributions, you may be entitled to Treatment Benefit.  This scheme applies whether you're working or not.

If you don't have enough contributions to qualify, you may be entitled to a medical card, and could seek assistance with dental treatment through the medical card scheme.

Check out the following link to SW website.
 Dental Benefit


----------

